# Headrest Removal



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Has anyone removed the Headrests on their GTO? I just bought custom made Sheep skins (charcol) - AWSOME  

But taking the headrests off has been a challenge to say the least. I did manage to remove the seat back cover but I don't want to just start taking things apart willi-nilli...



:seeya:


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

fronts or backs?


----------

